# Pleeeeez help me



## Sharief623 (30/3/16)

Ok im new to vaping. Two weeks ago i got myself the ijust2 kit.today i got me a new reaper plus tank. The problem i hav is that the reaper tank bubbles up and cant make those nice clouds like the ijust2 tank. Im using the ijust2 battery is the battery to weak for the reaper plus tank? 


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## GerharddP (30/3/16)

Sharief623 said:


> Ok im new to vaping. Two weeks ago i got myself the ijust2 kit.today i got me a new reaper plus tank. The problem i hav is that the reaper tank bubbles up and cant make those nice clouds like the ijust2 tank. Im using the ijust2 battery is the battery to weak for the reaper plus tank?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Seems like it has top and bottom airflow, can you close off the top airflow? What coil resistance is installed currently? Is it a ceramic coil?


----------



## Sharief623 (30/3/16)

Its 0.4ohm i tried closing and opening all the airflow holes in every way possible. No difference with the 0.3 ohm also

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## GerharddP (30/3/16)

Sharief623 said:


> Its 0.4ohm i tried closing and opening all the airflow holes in every way possible. No difference with the 0.3 ohm also
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


The battery is fully charged and the coil primed propperly? Have you tried cleaning the atty connector and the battery 510?


----------



## Sharief623 (30/3/16)

Will do that now. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzz_33 (30/3/16)

At 0.4 you should be getting 44watts on a fully charged battery and as battery level decreases your watts will drop. The 0.4 coil is rated for 35 to 100 and with most commercial coils on new sub ohm tanks I found they require around 50 at least from my experience with the Crown tank.
Also the 0.3 coil I think is stainless steel which I vape in watt mode as well as temperature control so that shouldn't be a porblem and with a fully charged battery it should give you 55watts so I'd pressume that coil will work better.
Also bubbles do accure.
Would someone please confirm this for me I'm not 100% sure on this. If wrong please notify me to so I can remove for the users saftey


----------



## Cruzz_33 (30/3/16)

@shaunnadan is a battery guru would prefer his input on this


----------



## shaunnadan (30/3/16)

Cruzz_33 said:


> At 0.4 you should be getting 44watts on a fully charged battery and as battery level decreases your watts will drop. The 0.4 coil is rated for 35 to 100 and with most commercial coils on new sub ohm tanks I found they require around 50 at least from my experience with the Crown tank.
> Also the 0.3 coil I think is stainless steel which I vape in watt mode as well as temperature control so that shouldn't be a porblem and with a fully charged battery it should give you 55watts so I'd pressume that coil will work better.
> Also bubbles do accure.
> Would someone please confirm this for me I'm not 100% sure on this. If wrong please notify me to so I can remove for the users saftey



Correct


----------



## shaunnadan (30/3/16)

Hey buddy

Your trying to fire a v8 engine with a motorbike battery... Technically it's 12v and should work but you're expecting too much for a single battery mod. You need more power for that coil.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (30/3/16)

Thanks @shaunnadan !!! Good luck @Sharief623


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/3/16)

Sounds like it could be flooded. Invert the mod and tank then fire for a few seconds and try another toot. But yeah odds are you need a better mod...


----------



## shaunnadan (30/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Sounds like it could be flooded. Invert the mod and tank then fire for a few seconds and try another toot. But yeah odds are you need a better mod...



You can also press the fire button and blow air into the tank. Usually I cover up the airports with a tissue to prevent juice flying all over.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> You can also press the fire button and blow air into the tank. Usually I cover up the airports with a tissue to prevent juice flying all over.


Grear tip thanks ☺


----------



## Sharief623 (31/3/16)

Thanks to all of you for helping me. I will need a bigger battery. Any advice on a good one.... one that isnt to bulky coz it shud fit in my pocket

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzz_33 (31/3/16)

Well I think an Evic vtc mini is a good device to use. Thought I personally prefer a dual battery mod. But it all comes down to personal preference and what you want from the mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sharief623 (31/3/16)

Thanks alot. How is the ijoy solo mini. It is 80watt and the evic is only 75watt

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzz_33 (31/3/16)

Never used an iJoy. Yet it's 6 of the one and half a dozen of the other. Both are single 18650 so battery life the same. I personally really like the evic vtc mini

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig (31/3/16)

Cruzz_33 said:


> Never used an iJoy. Yet it's 6 of the one and half a dozen of the other. Both are single 18650 so battery life the same. I personally really like the evic vtc mini


 


Sharief623 said:


> Thanks alot. How is the ijoy solo mini. It is 80watt and the evic is only 75watt
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


 Im with @Cruzz_33 on this VTC Mini Awesome..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (31/3/16)

Cruzz_33 said:


> Never used an iJoy. Yet it's 6 of the one and half a dozen of the other. Both are single 18650 so battery life the same. I personally really like the evic vtc mini


 


Sharief623 said:


> Thanks alot. How is the ijoy solo mini. It is 80watt and the evic is only 75watt
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


 Im with @Cruzz_33 on this VTC Mini Awesome..


----------



## Sharief623 (31/3/16)

Ok thanx evry body. I got myself a wesmic presa 100w.. just charging the battrey and then hopefully the problem is fixd

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (31/3/16)

Sharief623 said:


> Ok thanx evry body. I got myself a wesmic presa 100w.. just charging the battrey and then hopefully the problem is fixd
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Great stuff, love the shape of the Presa. Keep us updated and post a pic please.


----------

